# Theatre Royal, Barry, May 2010



## cogito (Jan 9, 2012)

Coulda sworn I posted this, apparently not though. Seeing that I've not posted a report since forever I figured I might go back through the archives and pop a few nuggets up that never really saw the light of day. As far as I'm aware the only other report I've seen of this place was from sinnerman's visit on the night that it closed in 2008 for a quick run around before it's doors shut for the final time.

I'll keep the info as concise and digestable as possible:

1907-1909: Design and construction.
1909: Additional alterations.
1910: Opened it's doors.
1930: Conversion from a Theatre to a Cinema.
1970s: Split the only screen into two smaller screens, one downstairs and one upstairs. (?)
1993: cogito sees his first film there as a nipper.
2008: Closed.
2010: 100 years old. UE'd.
2011: Demolition begins.
2012: Building of Hafod Care Home begins.

Stood on the original main stage. You can see it's been completely separated off from the main working cinema, with the top screen behind the plasterboard in the top left, and the downstairs screen behind the breezeblock wall below it.






Letters for the front signage





Above the main stage up in the rafters





Going down into the top screen





Lights still on, tickets scattered everywhere





Looking from the projector portal down





Projector room










Obligatory selfie





We didn't get to go down to the foyer and lower screen as there were PIR sensors everywhere and were pretty sure that the security chaps were getting a tad annoyed at being called out to reset the alarm given some of the attempts we'd heard about before ours.  Saying that as we were leaving we heard some kids try and kick through the front door only to trip the alarm and run away anyway. Welcome to Barry.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jan 10, 2012)

Should have spelt your usernames out with those signage letters man!

Nice collection of pictures from somewhere that wasn't in the news all the time

CS.


----------

